# New Member Family 250 Trs



## MVFD638 (Jun 18, 2014)

Hello All!
We have purchased a new 2014 Outback Terrain 250TRS and are scheduled to pick it up Tuesday 6/23/14. We are nervous/excited to be have a new TT. We are a family of 5 with three kids ranging from age 8yrs. to 2 months. When it was just my wife and I we were tent campers. When our first daughter was born we bought a used Forest River 8' box pop-up. When our second daughter was born we sold the pop-up and bought a 27' 2006 Rockwood Ultra Light. We camped in the Rockwood TT for a couple years until it was storm/water damaged and the insurance company bought it from us. We have been without a camper for about a year and in that time our third daughter was born. The initial adjustment of our third child as settled out and we had been looking at buying a new camper for several months. We were attracted to the Shadow Cruiser 260BHS bunkhouse TT but we when made the 3 hr. drive to Holman Motors to tour one we were not impressed with the quality of the trailer. We decided to look at all models that were bunkhouse and within my towing capacity and selected the 250TRS. My TV is a 2004 F-150 Supercab with a 4.6L V8 a transmission oil cooler and 3.73 rear gear and a Husky 801 to 1200 lb. WD hitch and a Husky friction type anti-sway bar. I was wondering if anyone had much experience with this Model TT and also if the community could give me any "hot items" to pay particular attention to as we do our pre-purchase walk-through at Holman Motors as that would be the best time for us to have any issues we find repaired before we leave with it. Thank you all for allowing my family and I to join your community. We hope to be valuable members and look forward to getting to know some of you.


----------



## Gaffer222 (Mar 23, 2014)

We are picking up our 2015 250 TRS tomorrow. We will have to compare notes. Good luck Tuesday!


----------



## MVFD638 (Jun 18, 2014)

Gaffer222 said:


> We are picking up our 2015 250 TRS tomorrow. We will have to compare notes. Good luck Tuesday!


Thanks and good luck to you too!


----------



## Todd&Regan (Jul 1, 2010)

Welcome and enjoy your new Outback!


----------



## jasonrebecca (Oct 30, 2007)

Welcome! I think I might actually beat OC to this, he has a link to PDI on his website PDI.


----------



## MVFD638 (Jun 18, 2014)

jasonrebecca said:


> Welcome! I think I might actually beat OC to this, he has a link to PDI on his website PDI.


Thanks everyone for the "welcomes and good wishes"! And a big thank you to jasonrebecca for the link to the PDI it is way more extensive than I was anticipating but I really like it! I just wonder what the service guy at Holman Motors will think when I whip that bad boy list out







. I need to call ahead and see if they can arrange shore power, city water, tank drains and a water hose with a sprayer on it. I just have one question about the list, I'm not sure if I know what the item listed as check gravity fill hose to tank to be sure its not to high to fill the tank? its on the first page of the PDI. I'll be taking my wife along for the pick-up so hopefully it will go a little faster but if not I'd rather spend the time now and make well documented the issues we find as I believe they will be much easier to resolve at someone else's expense if they agree to have them fixed before I accept the unit. Thanks again for all y'alls help!


----------



## jasonrebecca (Oct 30, 2007)

Several people have purchased form Lakeshore and Holman on this website. I am sure they are used to seeing it!


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

jasonrebecca said:


> Welcome! I think I might actually beat OC to this, he has a link to PDI on his website PDI.


Ah man...you got me on this one.







.gif[/img]


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

MVFD638 said:


> I'm not sure if I know what the item listed as check gravity fill hose to tank to be sure its not to high to fill the tank? its on the first page of the PDI.


Sometimes the line from the water fill for the tank sags below the fill line on tank. This will force the water to go UP from the hose, into the tank. This is VERY rare, but worth looking at.

The guys at Holman are VERY familiar with this PDI. They are awesome...and will accommodate all the requirements to complete the inspection. Just ask...and they will allow you to "Camp" one night in their parking lot to ensure everything works...without being rushed.

BTW....Welcome to Outbackers.com


----------



## Stumpy75 (Feb 26, 2014)

jasonrebecca said:


> Several people have purchased form Lakeshore and Holman on this website. I am sure they are used to seeing it!


I purchased from Lakeshore, and they didn't bat an eye when I pulled it out. They looked at it, and pointed out the things on the list that they had checked before I got there.

I did find a few minor things, but I think they did do a good job of preping the trailer.

Have fun with your new RV!

I know I'm having fun with mine! Been to several music fests already, and have one planned about every two weeks this summer.


----------

